# What are you going to get first?



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, MKDS comes out about 2 weeks earlier, so it has a slight advantage, but this should be a close one.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 8, 2005)

Animal Crossing Wild World.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 8, 2005)

thats what i said too, im not even sure if im going to get mkds...btw, who was the other person to vote?


----------



## MGMT (Oct 8, 2005)

acww


----------



## MasterDS (Oct 8, 2005)

ACWW, and if were comparing online DS titles, you forgot Tony Hawks American Sk8land... Just like everyone and even a 'so called "profesional gaming journalist" would, I'm sure.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 9, 2005)

Animal Crossing Wild Worlds.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 9, 2005)

ACDS... Though I'll be getting THAW first.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 9, 2005)

MasterDSX said:
			
		

> ACWW, and if were comparing online DS titles, you forgot Tony Hawks American Sk8land... Just like everyone and even a 'so called "profesional gaming journalist" would, I'm sure.


 sorry, but i figured that wouldnt be the first game someone at tbt would get with mkds and acww coming out at the same time pretty much.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 9, 2005)

>_< I don't like MK games that much...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 9, 2005)

double dash was a disappointment, i loved supermk and mk64.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 9, 2005)

Mario Kart DS, of course.  It comes out before AC:WW.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 9, 2005)

yeah, you'll probly get both right away, so mkds first.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Oct 9, 2005)

AC WW probably. I might get MKDS for Christmas


----------



## ƒish (Oct 9, 2005)

Mario Kart... because it come out first... im planning on getting them either both at the same time, or both at launch...


----------



## Linkerator (Oct 9, 2005)

MKDS It's coming out on Oct. 14th, ACWW is coming Dec. 5th. I don't want to wait that long to give my wireless router a use.


----------



## ƒish (Oct 9, 2005)

[quote="] MKDS It's coming out on Oct. 14th, ACWW is coming Dec. 5th. I don't want to wait that long to give my wireless router a use. [/quote]
 uhh... hate to burst your bubble... but mario kart comes out November 14th... although october would have been cooler


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 12, 2005)

ACWW of course!!!


----------



## Linkerator (Oct 12, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## DSFAN121 (Oct 14, 2005)

ACWW, since I have it reserved, but I might not get MKDS until christmas.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 15, 2005)

Who voted for I'm not getting either of them!


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2005)

MKDS because it's out first.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 15, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Who voted for I'm not getting either of them!


 2 people did, thats horrible.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 15, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2?!?  When I checked it was 1. : \  Boy...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 15, 2005)

Let's call sherlock, he'll find out who the 2 people are.


----------



## goku162 (Nov 10, 2005)

Animal Crossing: Wild World probably


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not sure...
I pre-ordered AC:WW...but if I have enough money, and MK isn't sold out, I'll try to get that.Otherweise I'm getting AC first.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, I'm buying Mario Kart the day it releases, so technically I'll be geting Mario Kart first, but I'm still way more excited for Wild World.


----------



## Bromley (Nov 12, 2005)

ACDS (join the rebellion!)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm getting both, but MKDS is coming first so that.


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

I got MKDS first.


----------



## MGMT (Nov 14, 2005)

ill prob get them bth at the same time because sadly i think im the only one here with out a ds    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				         
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				         
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 14, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ill prob get them bth at the same time because sadly i think im the only one here with out a ds    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				         
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				         
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


 i hope you can get one soon ohe.


----------



## MGMT (Nov 14, 2005)

it sticks    
:'(				     
:'(				 i cant wait a month    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm getting ACWW first. I'm getting Mario Kart for Christmas.


----------

